# Zweiteilige Brandungsruten



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

Hallihallo,

ich starte solch ein Thema zwar nicht zum ersten mal, aber wie man ja weiß: steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein! :q

Also: Fast alle erfahrenen Brandungsangler sagen, zweiteilige Brandungsruten seien besser als dreiteilige - bessere Aktion, stärkeres Rückgrat, häufig bessere Bissanzeige... wieso sehe ich eigentlich fast nie jemanden am Strand mit zweiteiligen Brandungsruten? Ich gehe jetzt mal nur von denen aus, die sich teureres Gerät zulegen (ich möchte die anderen keinesfalls ausschließen oder herabwürdigen, nur ist da die Auswahl an weniger teurem Gerät einfach zu groß zum Aufzählen), da schätze ich mal recht unbedarft:

60 Prozent Shimano dreiteilig
15 Prozent Daiwa dreiteilig
15 Prozent Quantum dreiteilig
 5 Prozent Grauvell, Lineaffe etc. dreiteilig
 5 Prozent zweiteilig (Sportex, Daiwa oder andere)

Das ist natürlich nur eine sehr vage, vorsichtige Schätzung, ist aber egal hier, es geht um die Tendenz, und fast jeder nutzt dreiteilig.
Liegt es an der Verfügbarkeit? Es gibt reichlich zweiteilige Ruten, aber nur wenige Händler führen sie. 
Oder an der Werbung? Quantum, Daiwa, Shimano und andere sind hierzulande nun mal stärker vertreten und machen auch Werbung; und sie haben sogar sehr bekannte und erfolgreiche Mannschaften. Klar, wenn ein Shimano-Angler deutscher Meister wird, wollen viele die Ruten haben, verstehe ich auch, aber so viele?
Liegt es nur an den hierzulande kleinen Autos, dass die Zweiteiligen nicht hineinpassen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, längs passen solche Ruten sogar in einen Ford Escort oder ähnlich; und die Dreibeine, Beach Buddys etc. sind auch nicht viel kürzer.
Woran liegt es also? Mode? #c

Und nur noch allgemein:
- Ich habe nichts gegen dreiteilige Ruten!
- Ich habe nichts gegen die genannten Marken, sie bauen (u.a.)Topgerät, ich will sie nicht abwerten!
- Ich habe nichts gegen 30-Euro-Ruten, sie fangen Fische und stellen die Angler zufrieden (und zudem ist genau genommen das Preis-/Leistungs-Verhältnis bei solchen Ruten unschlagbar - wie sollte man denn tatsächlich eine 400-Euro-Rute rechtfertigen? |supergri )

Es geht hier eben nur um die doch meist höherpreisigen zweiteiligen Ruten - wer sich eine 30-Euro-Brandungsrute kauft, steht in der Regel nicht vor der Wahl, ob zwei- oder dreiteilig.

Viele Grüße, Euer

Abumann  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin Dirk #h

Ich hab noch zwei zweiteilige Shimanos, eine Nexave und eine Hyperloop.
Letztere ist eine "Light Surf" WG bis 110 Gramm, macht wirklich Spaß damit bei ruhigem Wetter auf Platte zu fischen. 
Das Teil hat auch noch eine Spitzenaktion, so schön sieht man Plattenbisse sonst nur an einer Feederrute


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

. . . also zwischen € 30,-- und € 400,-- ist ja noch ein bisschen Platz . . . |supergri

Ich gehöre derzeit der 60% Fraktion an und meine dreiteiligen Shimanos (SuperAeroTechnium) haben € 120,-- das Stück gekostet. € 400,-- ist dann doch nochmal eine andere Hausnummer!

Allerdings standen bei den Geschäften, in denen ich bisher so war, keine zweiteiligen Brandungsruten in den Ständern, insofern liegt die geringe Verbreitung aus meiner Sicht auch an der Verfügbarkeit. 

Die Transportlänge (wieviel cm sind das überhaupt?) im Auto wäre für mich kein Problem, wobei Beachbuddy und Dreibein sicher deutlich kürzer sind, als diese Ruten. Auch die Unterbringung im Keller wäre machbar. Der Transport vom Auto zum Strand (da läuft man ja manchmal schon ein Stück) wäre sicher unhandlicher, da die Ruten nicht in die Tragetasche passen, aber das würde ich wohl in Kauf nehmen. Dafür hat man dann ja vermutlich mehr Spaß beim Fischen?!?


----------



## mcmc (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ich meine, es liegt am begrenzten Angebot. Bin z.B. derzeit mit  Shimano ausgerüstet. Nenne mir eine zweiteilige Rute von Shimano oder anderen Herstellern, die ich alternativ zu meinen Super Aero Technium BX oder Twin Power BX kaufen könnte und nicht für Multirollen ausgelegt sind. Außerdem hätte ich noch gerne die Zusage, dass man mit den Dingern dann auch (theoretisch) weiter werfen kann.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Steffen: Stimmt, diese Light Ruten, oder auch Bass Ruten, sind abolut herrlich - damit macht es wirklich Spaß zu fischen, gerade bei unseren 'kleinen' Fischen wie Butt und mittlere Dorsche!

@ Falkenfisch: Klar, 30,- bis 400,- war auch nur zur Verdeutlichung (wobei meines Wissens 120,- für die Technium ein Wahnsinnspreis sind, oder?); hätte ich gesagt 30,- oder 150,-, hätten einige gesagt, it Billiggeschirr gehe ich nicht an den Strand. 
Verfügbarkeit stimmt, wobei da die Händler wohl auch der Nachfrage folgen, es gibt immerhin zweiteilige von Sportex (gab es zumindest mal), Shimano, Daiwa, Cormoran, Greys, zudem Cantury und Zziplex,... es könnte genug geben, nur hier drüben nicht so oft.
Es gibt spezielle Taschen, da ragen die zweiteiligen oben raus, lassen sich dafür aber tragen wie dreiteilige; die Transportlänge variiert natürlich, mittig geteilte Ruten haben zwischen 2 und 2,20 Meter, andere, ich habe drei ältere Zziplex, manchmal länger (die haben ein Handteil von 1,40 plus eine Spitze von 2,60m). Aber der Spaß damit... Kraft wie die beste dreiteilige, aber eine sensible Spitze, dass man nicht mal an eine Stippe oder Spitzenaufsatz zu denken braucht...

@mcmc: stimmt leider, viele sind für Multi ausgelegt; wobei es auch reichlich 'normale' gibt, oder eben Blanks, die man sich beringt oder beringen lassen kann, wie man es mag - ich hab mir eine bauen lassen mit grün-glitter Bindungen und eine mit pink, beide mit Fuji-SiC Ringen, genau, wie ich sie haben wollte. 

Und jetzt eine mutige, vielleicht provokante Aussage (wir können ja drüber reden):
Ich behaupte, ja, man kann damit sicher weiterwerfen; nicht, dass damit jeder weiter wirft. Ich würde sogar wetten, dass man damit weiter werfen kann! Begründung: Die langen dreiteiligen, wie oben genannt, sind ideal, um einfach nach hinten abzulegen und voll durchzuziehen, die Technik ist dabei, möglichst keine zu haben, fast nur Kraft; es gibt auch zweiteilige mit solcher Aktion, zum Beispiel die Cormoran, sehr nette Rute, wie ich finde; andere brauchen schon ein wenig Übung, aber, ich habe es getestet, absolute Prügel können dann plötzlich zum zahmen Lamm werden - probiert es mal aus! Wie gesagt, dazu braucht man dann ein wenig Technik, die längst nicht alle haben, und auch nur wenige wollen in Technik Zeit investieren. Glaube ich persönlich, und glaube ich wirklich.


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann

Das wird so sein ,das Wurf-Spezialisten damit eine höhere Weite erreichen.Ich denke aber das es zu wenig von denen gibt, das es lohnt nur oder mehr von den zweiteiligen zu bauen.Für die meisten Hobby-Angler ist vielleicht der Aspekt der Transportlänge doch nicht so unwichtig und natürlich der Preis,wie Du schon geschrieben hast.
Dagegen zu halten wäre auch der Aspekt das dreiteilige im laufe der Entwicklung enorm an Qualität zugenommen haben.
Was früher nur für die absoluten Cracks unter den Brandungsanglern ,die sich diese Ruten gekauft haben, in den Zweiteiligen verbaut wurde,findet man auch in Dreiteiligen heute.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Tino,

natürlich sind die dreiteiligen immer besser geworden und richtige High-Tech-Geräte; aber dennoch meine ich, dass erstens immer noch zweiteilige eine bessere Aktion haben und obendrein 'haltbarer' sind.
Ich weiß nicht, warum das so gut wie nie der Fall ist bei dreiteiligen, aber außerdem haben zweiteilige Ruten, zumindest die mit 'englischer' Aktion, ein recht hartes (bis zu einem brettharten) Handteil, ein kräftiges, aber schon biegsameres Mittelteil, und eine sensible Spitze; die Kraft zum Wurf kommt aus dem Handteil, die Spitze aber ist oft sensibel genug, dass man wirklich jeden Biss sieht, auch ohne Zitterspitze; die dreiteiligen, die ich kenne, haben eine eher durchgehende Aktion, wobei das Handteil wesentlich weicher ist als bei zweiteiligen mit englischer Aktion, die Spitze aber härter, so dass man wegen der Spitze die Bisse nicht annähernd so gut sieht, wegen des weicheren Handteils längst nicht so weit werfen kann.

Obendrein finde ich, dass es doch durchaus einen Teil des Brandungsangelhobbys ausmachen kann, mal Wurfstile zu üben; das gilt nicht für die DMV-Wettkampfangler, die nur Überkopfwürfe machen dürfen, sondern insbesondere für eingefleischte Hobbyangler, die vielleicht auch mal pendelwerfen wollen, oder mit leichteren Ruten weiter werfen.

Wie gesagt, versteht mich nicht falsch, es gibt phantastische dreiteilige Ruten, man fängt Fische, und ich will niemanden angreifen oder 'bekehren'... aber warum sagen so viele, zweiteilige Ruten seien besser, benutzen sie aber kaum? Aber das scheint mir wie mit der Multirolle, viele sagen, man könne weiter werfen damit, es mache mehr Spaß, der Kontakt sei direkter, nur üben möchte niemand.

Oder, ganz provokativ: Das Gerät, das es hauptsächlich bei uns gibt, ist dafür da, ohne Technik weit zu werfen - will niemand die richtige Technik lernen, sondern geben die meisten lieber viel Geld aus, um ohne Techniktraining weiter zu werfen?

Klingt hart, beinahe herablassend, soll es aber wirklich nicht sein, aber vielleicht kommen ja so mehr Antworten zustande!


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

das erste kriterium dürfte die transportlänge sein da bist du bei zweiteiligen ruten schon klar im nachteil.
bei der heutigen material und produktionstechnik wirst du auch kaum unterschiede zwischen gleichwertigen mehrteiligen und zweiteiligen finden.
guck mal in den bereich fliegenruten hier gibts mehrteilige die stehen den zweiteiligen nicht nach und gerade bei fliegen ruten sollten sich die angeblich schlechtere aktion usw. der mehrteiligen bemerkbar machen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> 
> natürlich sind die dreiteiligen immer besser geworden und richtige High-Tech-Geräte; aber dennoch meine ich, dass erstens immer noch zweiteilige eine bessere Aktion haben und obendrein 'haltbarer' sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Tino,

wie gesagt, ist ja recht, dass es Dir gefällt und für Dich okay ist; ich aber zum Beispiel möchte gerne auch Buttbisse sehen und merken und nicht alle zwanzig Minuten auf gut Glück einkurbeln. Einfach, weil es auch Spaß machen soll, wenn es mir nur darum ginge, Fish einzukurbeln, könnte ich lieber Fisch kaufen.
Zudem glaube ich, dass man mit Technik und weniger 'Wumms' mindestens ebenso weit werfen kann, Vorteil aber: Beispielsweise bleiben die Würmer dran, weil ich die Rute progressiv aufladen kann. Und ich bin sogar sicher, sogar weiter zu werfen.
Aber: Es ist eigentlich alles gesagt: Wenn Du zufrieden bist, ist jedes wichtige Kriterium erfüllt!

@Antonio: Und ja, wie gesagt, die dreiteiligen Ruten haben gewaltig aufgeholt; wenn wir allerdings von Fliegenruten reden, die trotz vieler Teile so gut sind wie zweiteilige, sind wir auch im High-End-Bereich, ansonsten meine ich, stimmt das einfach nicht. Und die Aktion ist eine völlig andere als bei Brandungsruten, aber dazu möchte ich bitte nichts sagen müssen, weil ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne bei Fliegenruten.


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Und jetzt eine mutige, vielleicht provokante Aussage (wir können ja drüber reden):
> Ich behaupte, ja, man kann damit sicher weiterwerfen; nicht, dass damit jeder weiter wirft. Ich würde sogar wetten, dass man damit weiter werfen kann! Begründung: Die langen dreiteiligen, wie oben genannt, sind ideal, um einfach nach hinten abzulegen und voll durchzuziehen, die Technik ist dabei, möglichst keine zu haben, fast nur Kraft; es gibt auch zweiteilige mit solcher Aktion, zum Beispiel die Cormoran, sehr nette Rute, wie ich finde; andere brauchen schon ein wenig Übung, aber, *ich habe es getestet*, absolute Prügel können dann plötzlich zum zahmen Lamm werden - probiert es mal aus! Wie gesagt, dazu braucht man dann ein wenig Technik, die längst nicht alle haben, und auch nur wenige wollen in Technik Zeit investieren. Glaube ich persönlich, und glaube ich wirklich.


 
. . . hast Du mal ein paar Weiten aus deinem Test, evtl. im Vergleich dazu deine "normale 3-teilige" Weite?


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

wollte ja auch nicht die aktion einer fliegenrute mit der einer brandungsrute vergleichen um gottes willen.
was ich sagen wollte ist, wenn jetzt zum beispiel bei einer ruten art die aktion nicht großartig unter ner mehrteilung leidet, warum sollen die hersteller das nicht bei anderen rutenarten hinkriegen.

antonio


----------



## mcmc (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> . . . hast Du mal ein paar Weiten aus deinem Test, evtl. im Vergleich dazu deine "normale 3-teilige" Weite?



Genau, und mit "Geflecht" und Mono-Schnur. Bei Geflecht ist im übrigen die Bisserkennung auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Antonio: Hatte ich auch nicht gemeint; und ich bin sicher, dass es potentiell möglich ist, so etwas zu bauen, auch wenn es seinen Preis hat. Aber ich glaube, dass solche Ruten einfach nicht gebaut _werden_ - ich habe noch keine gesehen, ich weiß nicht warum.

@ FalkenFisch: Ja, hab ich, auf der Wiese, gemessen mit Stahlseil: mit (sehr guter) dreiteiliger Rute und Stationärrolle bis 154 Meter; das nur mit Blei, ohne Vorfach und so.
Mit einer normalen zweiteiligen, allerdings auch mit Multirolle, und auch nur mit Blei, am gleichen Tag 189 Meter. Gleiche Schnurstärke, gleiches Bleigewicht, gleicher Wind (von hinten).


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ mcmc: Du warst grad zu schnell! Nein, in der Tat, die Würfe auf der Wiese waren nur mit Mono.


----------



## celler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

ich denke mal es liegt auch an der rutenlänge...
nen 2 teilige wirst du nicht in 4,50 m kriegen,oder lieg ich da falsch>?


----------



## forellenfrank (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

_Hallo Anglergemeinde,_
_ich denke das es an der Transportlänge liegt, das solche zweiteiligen Brandungsruten nicht gebaut werden.Wenn man bedenkt das die dreiteiligen schon eine Transportlänge von mindestens 130cm - 150cm haben, wäre es bei den zweiteiligen so um die 200cm,....wohl etwas lang?#c_

_Grüsse und Petri Heil _


----------



## forellenfrank (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

"grins"...danke celler


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Doch, klar, kein Problem. Ich mag zwar so lange Ruten nicht, aber gibt es.
Mit einer zweiteiligen 4,60-Rute und Stationärrolle (Daiwa TS6000) wurde 2007 ein Stationärrollenweltrekord aufgestellt, 229 Meter.


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann;2344884@ FalkenFisch: Ja schrieb:


> O.K., 30 Meter oder 20% ist immerhin signifikant! Allerdings schwer zu sagen, wie sich dieser Effekt nun prozentual auf die beiden geänderten Parameter RUTE und ROLLE aufteilt.
> 
> Die Bisserkennung ist aus meiner Sicht, analog zu mcmc, mit Geflecht kein entscheidendes Kriterium mehr. Das klappt, zumindest bei meinen bescheidenen Wurfweiten von 120 Metern, auch bei den Platten problemlos.
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



celler schrieb:


> ich denke mal es liegt auch an der rutenlänge...
> nen 2 teilige wirst du nicht in 4,50 m kriegen,oder lieg ich da falsch>?


 
falsch 



forellenfrank schrieb:


> _Hallo Anglergemeinde,_
> _ich denke das es an der Transportlänge liegt, das solche zweiteiligen Brandungsruten nicht gebaut werden.Wenn man bedenkt das die dreiteiligen schon eine Transportlänge von mindestens 130cm - 150cm haben, wäre es bei den zweiteiligen so um die 200cm,....wohl etwas lang?#c_
> 
> _Grüsse und Petri Heil _


 
wo liegt den das problem ich fisch' 'ne Daiwa Blackstar cm, 
4,05,2-teilig,die passt in 'nen Standard Golf, wie dafür gemacht


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

wenn schon testen dann gleiche rolle schnur und gewicht.
dann noch nicht nur ein wurf je kombi sondern mehrere um einigermaßen objektive ergebnisse zu bekommen

antonio


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Chris: Meine Rede! Deine Rute ist zwar eine Cormoran und keine Daiwa :m aber wirklich ein schönes Stück! Gefällt mir wirklich, der Stock.

@ Falkenfisch: Ja Mama, mach ich, dauert ein paar Tage, aber ich werde dann berichten!


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Antonio: Wie jetzt? Du meinst dreiteilige Rute und (als Beispiel) Daiwa Emcast mit 14er Geflecht und 150 Gramm, und dann zweiteilige mit Daiwa Emcast mit 14er Geflecht und 150 Gramm?

Das meinte ich zumindest eben so.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Chris: Meine Rede! Deine Rute ist zwar eine Cormoran und keine Daiwa :m aber wirklich ein schönes Stück! Gefällt mir wirklich, der Stock.


 
|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden wie peinlich  ich war schon bei den Rollen :m ...Emcast |rolleyes


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Chris:   

Aber wie gesagt: Ich mag das Gerät :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> ...zweiteilige mit Daiwa Emcast mit 14er Geflecht und 150 Gramm?


 

 :l ich glaub ich werd morgen meine müden Knochen direkt mal richtung Ostsee schieben :g und genau dieses Setup mit WW bestückt in die Fluten schicken :vik:


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Antonio: Wie jetzt? Du meinst dreiteilige Rute und (als Beispiel) Daiwa Emcast mit 14er Geflecht und 150 Gramm, und dann zweiteilige mit Daiwa Emcast mit 14er Geflecht und 150 Gramm?
> 
> Das meinte ich zumindest eben so.



jo so meinte ich das und nicht einmal mit multi und dann mit stationär.

antonio


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Chris: Ich bin neidisch! Wo gehst Du denn meistens hin?

@ Antonio: Da verstehen wir uns ja - wie gesagt, geht los, dauert nur ein wenig. Und auch wie gesagt: Wer auch mal den direkten Vergleich selbst machen möchte, kann gern mein Gerät probieren.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Chris:
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Ich mag das Gerät :m


 
ist natürlich immer Ärgerlich mit der Transportlänge, aber wenn man die im Vergleich zu 3-teiligen Ruten fischt, ist das ein Gedicht :vik:


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ Chris: Stimmt, und Du bringst ja eigentlich gleich das perfekte Beispiel: Ich persönlich finde die zweiteilige Blackstar einfach passend, die Aktion stimmt, das Wurfverhalten stimmt, es fühlt sich einfach harmonisch an - ich weiß grad nicht, wie ich es anders beschreiben soll.
Das dreiteilige Modell davon kommt mir immer wie ein Prügel vor, einfach nicht so... nun ja, harmonisch halt, ich weiß kaum, wie ich es beschreiben soll... die zweiteilige, obwohl sonst alles gleich ist, fühlt sich einfach besser an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> @ Chris: Ich bin neidisch! Wo gehst Du denn meistens hin?


 
Schade das morgen noch garnicht Sonnabend ist #c  aber ich werd' wohl nach WH oder Ostermade fahren, mal sehen


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ostermade kann ich nur empfehlen! :vik:


----------



## celler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du willst doch nicht sagen das du nen golf fährst den jeder fährt?nen,bin da anderer überzeugung...



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> :l ich glaub ich werd morgen meine müden Knochen direkt mal richtung Ostsee schieben :g und genau dieses Setup mit WW bestückt in die Fluten schicken :vik:


 
richtig,fang uns mal die fische die wir fürs we eingesetzt haben wech...



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ist natürlich immer Ärgerlich mit der Transportlänge, aber wenn man die im Vergleich zu 3-teiligen Ruten fischt, ist das ein Gedicht :vik:


 
hab da leider noch keine erfahrung mit gemacht,mal ganz davon ab das ich garnicht wusste das es sie auch 2 teilig gibt in der länge....


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die zweiteilige Blackstar einfach passend, die Aktion stimmt, das Wurfverhalten stimmt, es fühlt sich einfach harmonisch an - ich weiß grad nicht, wie ich es anders beschreiben soll.
> Das dreiteilige Modell davon kommt mir immer wie ein Prügel vor, einfach nicht so... nun ja, harmonisch halt, ich weiß kaum, wie ich es beschreiben soll... die zweiteilige, obwohl sonst alles gleich ist, fühlt sich einfach besser an.


 
|good: dat ist echt schwer zu beschreiben, aber die fischt sich irgendwie runder.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Siehst? Das ist wie bei der Matrix: Man kann zweiteilige Brandungsruten nicht beschreiben. Man muss sie erleben... |rolleyes


----------



## DrThomas (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

für viele bleibt sicher die Transportlänge von über 2m bei Zweiteiligen der Hinderungsgrundschlechthin.
Aber werfen will ich dieses Jahr auch mal eine... |rolleyes

Gruß
TOm


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Na, Hamburg ist ja wirklich nicht aus der Welt, sollte also bestimmt machbar sein.

Und das jahr ist ja auch noch lang...


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Siehst? Das ist wie bei der Matrix: Man kann zweiteilige Brandungsruten nicht beschreiben. Man muss sie erleben... |rolleyes


 

so isses #6 und nich' anders


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Hi Tino,
> 
> wie gesagt, ist ja recht, dass es Dir gefällt und für Dich okay ist; ich aber zum Beispiel möchte gerne auch Buttbisse sehen und merken und nicht alle zwanzig Minuten auf gut Glück einkurbeln. Einfach, weil es auch Spaß machen soll, wenn es mir nur darum ginge, Fish einzukurbeln, könnte ich lieber Fisch kaufen.
> Zudem glaube ich, dass man mit Technik und weniger 'Wumms' mindestens ebenso weit werfen kann, Vorteil aber: Beispielsweise bleiben die Würmer dran, weil ich die Rute progressiv aufladen kann. Und ich bin sogar sicher, sogar weiter zu werfen.
> ...


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin Tino,

glaub mir, bei guten Ruten sieht man auch bei einer 4, knapp 5 noch Buttbisse, zumindest bei 'gut maßigen' Butt; bei Nemos sicher nicht, aber das ist dann leider so.
Ich selbst fange aber bei zunehmendem Wind meistens Dorsch, und die sieht man immer, und sie machen einfach Spaß an solchen Ruten; obendrein 'stehen' die Ruten einfach besser im Dreibein, dreiteilige Schaukeln schon mehr hin und her (hab ich allerdings auch eher bei Rücken- und Seitenwind festgestellt).
Aber wie gesagt: Wenn Du mit Deinen Ruten zufrieden bist, ist doch alles in Ordnung; ich angle nur im Meer und fast nur in der Brandung und habe es nur gute 200 Meter zum Strand, habe also den Vorteil, mich wirklich spezialisieren zu können, und ich habe herausgefunden, dass ich mit zweiteiligen Ruten weiter werfe, sie in meinen Augen wirklich haltbarer sind, eine bessere Aktion haben und *mehr Spaß machen*, und genau auf das letzte kommt es mir an!

Was ganz anderes, und gehört nicht unbedingt hierher:

Hierzulande gar kein Argument, aber ich habe bei meinem ersten Englandaufenthalt mit dreiteiligen gefischt, bei Gezeitenströmung, Wind und großen Ködern (halbe Makrelen, Peeler Crabs, evtl. einen ganzen kleinen Franzosendorsch lebend) und entsprechenden Fischen - da waren dreiteilige Ruten völlig deplaziert! |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin Tino,
> 
> glaub mir, bei guten Ruten sieht man auch bei einer 4, knapp 5 noch Buttbisse, zumindest bei 'gut maßigen' Butt; bei Nemos sicher nicht, aber das ist dann leider so.
> Ich selbst fange aber bei zunehmendem Wind meistens Dorsch, und die sieht man immer, und sie machen einfach Spaß an solchen Ruten; obendrein 'stehen' die Ruten einfach besser im Dreibein, dreiteilige Schaukeln schon mehr hin und her (hab ich allerdings auch eher bei Rücken- und Seitenwind festgestellt).
> ...


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Bei der Cormoran Blackstar ist die zweiteilige sogar billiger als die 'gleichwertige' dreiteilige!
Und es gibt durchaus bezahlbare zweiteilige Ruten; nur anders als bei dreiteiligen muss man halt genauer suchen.
Und die Transportlänge verstehe ich halt icht wirklich; ich benutze ein Ian Golds Dreibein, das hat eine Transportlänge von 2,10m; und mein kleines Auto ist auch groß genug. Gut, im Ferrari ist nicht genug Platz, und beim Porsche kann man die Sitze nicht umlegen wegen des blöden Heckmotors, aber... (war nur Spaß, mein Angelford ist uralt und nur ein Escort :m )


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Bei der Cormoran Blackstar ist die zweiteilige sogar billiger als die 'gleichwertige' dreiteilige!
> Und es gibt durchaus bezahlbare zweiteilige Ruten; nur anders als bei dreiteiligen muss man halt genauer suchen.
> Und die Transportlänge verstehe ich halt icht wirklich; ich benutze ein Ian Golds Dreibein, das hat eine Transportlänge von 2,10m; und mein kleines Auto ist auch groß genug. Gut, im Ferrari ist nicht genug Platz, und beim Porsche kann man die Sitze nicht umlegen wegen des blöden Heckmotors, aber... (war nur Spaß, mein Angelford ist uralt und nur ein Escort :m )




Von billig kann man ja nun wirklich nicht sprechen.Bei Preisen um die 300 € |bigeyes pro Rute.Bei den Black Stars zumindest.Wie billigere zweiteilige Ruten sind weiss ich nicht und wer die herstellt weiss ich auch nicht.Vielleicht weisst Du etwas?
Mich würde die Transportlänge auch nicht stören.Zur Not haut man die Ruten aufs Dach und fertig ist.


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Japp, weiß ich; und die Blackstars liegen 'nur' bei 219,-€ unverbindlicher Preisempfehlung, siehe hier: http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...dungsrute_1/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm

Neu auf dem britischen Markt gibt es sehr günstig und sehr gut 'Sonik' Brandungsruten, siehe hier: http://www.soniksports.com/gb/product/37/sonik-sk3-sea-rods

Oder wir treffen uns einfach, und Du probierst reichlich aus! Und wir fangen nebenbei ein paar Fische.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Interessantes Thema!

Bemerkenswert finde ich, was der weltweit bekannteste und größte Brandungsrutenhersteller jetzt für eine reichhaltige Produktpalette auf dem Brandungssektor in Deutschland präsentiert:

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/7730/daiwabrandung2009jp6.th.jpg

#6


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

In der Tat, sehr schade, und im Katalog (kann man auf der Seite schon runterladen) sieht es ähnlich aus...  Und dabei haben die absolut herausragende Modelle auf dem japanischen markt, die aber hier sehr selten sind.
Daiwa hat gesagt, dass sie zum Sommer neue Modelle auf den Markt bringen, zur nächsten Saison also. Damit haben sie mehrere Jahre einfach verschlafen, denn was die letzten Jahre im deutschen Katalog angepriesen wurde, war ja nu auch nur... nun ja... nicht die Topklasse.
Lasst uns also gesannt sein, vielleicht kommen die japanischen Modelle ja hier auf den Markt, sind zwar nicht billig, aber der absolute Wahnsinn!


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin moin,

ich habe jetzt einmal reichhaltig getestet (mir tun die Knochen immer noch weh), aber ich hoffe, ich habe ein deutliches Ergebnis dabei erzielt. Dankenswerter Weise konnte ich mir Vorführgerät des Händlers meines Vertrauens nehmen, daher hatte ich ein paar tolle Kombos, allerdings alles im ‚höheren Preissegment’, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken – die Multirollenkombination war noch die günstigste!

Gerät war also folgendes:

Set 1: Rute: Shimano Surf Leader BX, 4,25m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur sowie Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 2: Rute: Daiwa SkyCaster, 4,25m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur sowie Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 3: Rute: Century Tip Tornado Sport, 3,96m, Rolle: Daiwa Basia Surf, Schnur: SpiderWire Code Red 0,14mm, Tapered Schlagschnur, Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, Tapered Schlagschnur

Set 4: Rute: Century Tip Tornado Sport, 3,96m, Rolle: Abu 5500 C3 CT Mag Elite, Schnur: Daiwa Tournament Surf 0,28mm, 0,70mm Schlagschnur

Ich habe pro Ruten-Rollen-Schnur-Kombination drei Würfe gemacht und den jeweils weitesten gemessen (allzu groß waren die Weitenunterschiede nicht bei jeweils einer Kombination); gemessen habe ich ordentlich mit Stahlseil, dann habe ich immer auf ganze Meter abgerundet – ich denke, Zentimeter sind nur zweitrangig in diesem Fall. 125 und 150 Gramm habe ich an einem Tag gemacht, 175 und 200 am zweiten (und ich mag schon 175 Gramm nicht, 200 taten dann schon richtig weh!  )

Die Ergebnisse:

1. 125 Gramm

Set 1: 161 Meter / 156 Meter
Set 2: 158 Meter / 152 Meter
Set 3: 176 Meter / 169 Meter
Set 4: 191 Meter

2. 150 Gramm

Set 1: 165 Meter / 159 Meter
Set 2: 166 Meter / 159 Meter
Set 3: 178 Meter / 168 Meter
Set 4: 189 Meter

3. 175 Gramm

Set 1: 153 Meter / 149 Meter
Set 2: 160 Meter / 154 Meter
Set 3: 169 Meter / 162 Meter
Set 4: 175 Meter

Set 4: 200 Gramm (liebevoll ‚AUA’ genannt – bei jedem Wurf! :c )

Set 1: 143 Meter / 138 Meter
Set 2: 150 Meter / 144 Meter
Set 3: 162 Meter / 157 Meter
Set 4: 166 Meter

Ich habe bei jedem Wurf das Blei nach hinten abgelegt; es wurden gleichförmige Bleie benutzt.

Es kann ja jeder mal nachrechnen, wie viele Würfe ich gemacht habe... |pftroest: Mal eine Schätzung: Wie viele Würfe macht man eigentlich so an einem Brandungsabend, dann aber über den Abend verteilt? Ich schätze, vielleicht dreißig mit zwei Ruten, ist das realistisch?


----------



## Koschi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Super, sehr interessant, vielen Dank!

Und: mal wieder etwas Substantielles, ich dachte schon, ich kann hier bald nur noch "Dahmer Threads" lesen... |krach:


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Koschi schrieb:


> Super, sehr interessant, vielen Dank!
> 
> Und: mal wieder etwas Substantielles, ich dachte schon, ich kann hier bald nur noch "Dahmer Threads" lesen... |krach:


 

muss dir trotz dem ich in den dahmer threads mitschreiben,recht geben.
sehr informativ was das angeln angeht sind die nicht....


----------



## Hendrik (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Koschi schrieb:


> ..........
> Und: mal wieder etwas Substantielles, ich dachte schon, ich kann hier bald nur noch "Dahmer Threads" lesen... |krach:



#6 jo genau - endlich mal wieder ein wirklich informativer Thread ! ... diese ganzen Null-Information Threads die nun wirklich nichts aussagen – wie z.B. „Dahme“ hier und da, gehen mir mittlerweile nun echt auf den Sa... !


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Hendrik schrieb:


> #6 jo genau - endlich mal wieder ein wirklich informativer Thread ! ... diese ganzen Null-Information Threads die nun wirklich nichts aussagen – wie z.B. „Dahme“ hier und da, gehen mir mittlerweile nun echt auf den Sa... !


 

soory für den post,nehmts nicht persönlich...


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Jungs! Mädels! Nicht streiten! 

Die, die bestimmte Trööts lesen wollen - gut; die, die sie nicht lesen wollen - auch gut! |bla:

Macht lieber was Sinniges - meine Wurfweiten kommentieren, oder das entsprechend verwandte Gerät, oder zumindest meine schmerzenden Knochen bemitleiden!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann,

endlich mal jemand der die Dinge mit Daten hinterlegt.

Glauben kann man viel, wissen ist besser.

Hast du die Bleie ohne Vorfächer geschmissen?

Wenn ja, wie viel weite kosten wohl solche Luftbremsen?

Für weitere Erfahrungen, auch z.B. ob die letzten 20...30m 
Wurfweite es wirklich ausmachen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ein Bekannter und ich mal wieder in der Brandung geangelt.

Angeblich war ich ca. 30m weiter draußen, da ich mit dünnerer Hauptschnur und Schlagschnur geangelt habe.

Ich hatte ca. 3mal mehr Fische wie er.

Vielleicht wars aber auch nur Glück.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe jetzt einmal reichhaltig getestet (mir tun die Knochen immer noch weh), aber ich hoffe, ich habe ein deutliches Ergebnis dabei erzielt. Dankenswerter Weise konnte ich mir Vorführgerät des Händlers meines Vertrauens nehmen, daher hatte ich ein paar tolle Kombos, allerdings alles im ‚höheren Preissegment’, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken – die Multirollenkombination war noch die günstigste!
> 
> ...


 


#6
vielleicht sollt ich das auch mal machen.
hab da auch noch paar ruten ,recht neue alles....


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ DocSchokow: Stimmt, aber man kann als Händler eben von Masse leben (nein, leben kann er davon nicht wirklich) oder von Klasse, in diesem Fall eben Qualität und Service. 
Zu den Kurierdiensten müsste ich mal schauen, ich habe mir gerade wieder drei Ruten aus England bestellt (drei Zziplex-Ruten), der Versand kam zusammen auf 60,-€, und da eine LT14 dabei war, ist das Paket sicher länger als 2,40 Meter. Wenn es da ist, sage ich bescheid, welcher Dienst es war. Was möchtest Du denn von drüben bestellen?

@ Wiederanfänger: Guter Punkt, werde ich demnächst mal testen; wir haben das vor einigen Jahren mal gemacht, nahmen auf der Wiese ein Einhängevorfach mit einem Haken, statt des Wattis einen Gummitwister, und los, mit Rückenwind - der Werfer, das war damals Mario Reinstadler, hatte ohne Vorfach noch über 210 Meter geworfen, mit Vorfach nur noch unter 140; ich schätze, das ist ein wenig zu viel Abzug, aber mit Vorfach wird man deutlich drunter liegen. Aber: Wenn ich es wieder hinkriege, werde ich auch das mal reichlich testen. Und, hatte ich diesmal vergessen (war aber auch nicht nötig), eine Kamera mitnehmen, um z.B. den Wattwurmersatz zu zeigen.

@ Celler: Gute Idee - teste einfach mal! Ist echt ein wenig überraschend. Aber macht sogar Spaß - wenn nur das doofe Gelaufe nicht wäre, weil die Bleie immer so fest stecken bleiben.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Hendrik schrieb:


> #6 jo genau - endlich mal wieder ein wirklich informativer Thread ! ... diese ganzen Null-Information Threads die nun wirklich nichts aussagen – wie z.B. „Dahme“ hier und da, gehen mir mittlerweile nun echt auf den Sa... !


 Sehr Informativ Deine Aussage....#d
Bin Stolz auf Dich. #6


----------



## HAI-score (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Koschi schrieb:


> Super, sehr interessant, vielen Dank!
> 
> Und: mal wieder etwas Substantielles, ich dachte schon, ich kann hier bald nur noch "Dahmer Threads" lesen... |krach:



Du solltest deine Signatur ändern wenn du hier so was postest!


----------



## Andy1608 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin moin.


Ich sage nur : Jedem was Ihm zusteht und uns am meisten #h ( Dahme Tröötś sind auch sehr informativ)


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Leute,
bitte zurück zum Thema und kein OT mehr.
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen aber darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Genau, Jörg, ganz meine Rede!

Und jeder, der hier meckert, fliegt hier raus! (Geht das? ;+ )

Also, entweder eigene Meinungen zum Thema, Balsam für meine für Euch geschundenen Knochen |bla: , oder einfach mal andere Vorschläge - meiner wäre, wir probieren das Ganze nochmal zusammen, entweder Ihr bringt eigenes Gerät mit, oder wir stellen wieder das Gerät hin wie beim Test benutzt und Ihr versucht selbst mal Euer Glück (oder Können), oder beides.

Oder Ihr macht einfach andere Vorschläge.

Nu los. |wavey:


----------



## celler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

ne,wieso andere vorschläge?
ich finde die idee gut,vielleicht sollte man dafür mal nen extra trööt aufmachen.
wo man dann den hersteller und das modell aufschreibt(damit es für einen der sich evt ne neue rute kaufen will einfacher zu finden ist)sprich einfach ein vordruck machen genauso wie im "was wird zurzeit vom kutter gefangen"und dann kann jeder seine erfahrungen mit den jeweiligen modellen dort einschreiben.
wichtig ist eben das der pomplette ruten name dort eingetragen wird und nicht nur z.b. shimano,sondern z.b. shimano beastmaster 4,25m


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Meinst Du einen Trööt mit verschiedenen Wurfweiten mit dem jeweiligen Gerät? Aber es schmeisst doch nicht jeder mit der Rute die gleiche Weite, oder jedem liegt die entsprechende Rute - da sehe ich übrigens auch ein Problem: Einige werfen weit mit (nur ein Beispiel, nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen) der Shimano Surf Leader, mir aber liegen die japanischen Daiwas oder eher zweiteilige Ruten mehr. Wenn nun aber die 'Profis' (kommentiere ich hier nicht; das wäre etwas für einen anderen Trööt, aber gäbe nur böses Blut) einen bestimmten Stock empfehlen, wird der auch gekauft und nur viel zu selten getestet und selbst probiert.

Finde ich.

Oder wie war der Plan mit dem extra Trööt? Vielleicht hab ich es ja auch falsch verstanden.


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Sodele, 

wie gewünscht war ich mal los, um auszuprobieren, wie weit ich einfach so und dann mit Vorfach schmeiße; ich nahm als Gerät meine Century Tip Tornado Sport, Abu 6500 CT Mag Elite, 28er Daiwa Tournament Schnur, und warf einmal nur mit Blei, einmal mit Vorfach - ein Haken geklippt, Breakaway Impact Blei, auf dem Haken ein Twister als Wattiersatz. Hier die Ergebnisse:

1. Mit Wind im Rücken; Gewicht: 150 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 191 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 157 Meter

2. Mit Wind im Rücken, Gewicht: 175 Gramm:

Nur mit Blei: 181 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 150 Meter

3. Gegen den Wind; Gewicht: 150 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 163 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 127 Meter

4. Gegen den Wind; Gewicht: 175 Gramm:

Nur Blei: 162 Meter
Mit Vorfach: 120 Meter

5. Mal zum Spaß statt normalem Blei ein Krallenblei, ebenfalls Breakaway Impact:

Mit Vorfach, 175 Gramm Kralle: 109 Meter
Mit Vorfach, 200 Gramm Kralle: 96 Meter

Die Bedingungen auf der Wiese waren mal wieder wirklich gut, man kann sauber ablegen, sauber einen Ausfallschritt machen beim Werfen - ich befürchte ja, unter realen Strandbedingungen leidet die Weite noch mehr, und nein, ich bin überzeugt, ach was, ich wette, nur weil man statt meiner 31er eine 14er Geflochtene benutzt, wirft man noch immer keine 160 Meter mit Montage gegen den Wind!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann,

das ist je eine perfekte Berichterstattung.

Da ich aus Gründen des "Nicht sorgsamen Umgang" mit Kohlefaserruten nur noch Glasfaserruten kaufe, kann ich die Weiten auch nur Ansatzweise nachvollziehen.
Kohlefaser hat bei mir ca. 2 Wochen gehalten. Dann sind beide Ruten innerhalb kürzerer Zeit beim Werfen gebrochen.
Händler sagt, dass die nicht richtig behandelt worden wären.
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie andere Angler amStrand die Ruten ablegen, aber Sand ist da immer.
Und die Angeln habe ich vorsichtig neben mir auf der Sitzkiepe abgelegt.
Nun ja, kaputt ist kaputt.
Es gibt ja Stöcke, die halten das aus. Ich kann icht mehr so weit werfen, aber dafür angeln ohne Angst des Rutenbruchs.

Ich habe mit "Billigruten" für ca. 20 EUR nur mit Blei bei  schwachen Wind von der Seite so ca. 100m weit geworfen.

Dabei war auf den Rollen von Aldi ne 0,45mm monofile Schnur drauf. War nur zum Üben.

Gleiche Rolle mit meinen leider verstorbenen Balzer Distance 770 und 0,35mm monofil ging geschätzt mindestens 30 Meter weiter.

Nun habe ich ein paar Crypton Surf 660 und warte auf den ersten Tag, wo ich alles mal krätig Richtung Fisch werfen kann.

Dann wird ein Schnurzähler angebracht und ich werde mal unter richtigen Angebedingungen die Wurfweite messen.

Natürlich hoffe ich dann interessante Fakten schreiben zu können.

Gruß an alle (Brandungs.) Angler.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ich behaupte: Fehler im Material. Normalerweise kann man die Ruten gar nicht so schlecht behandeln, dass sie nach ein paar Tagen gleich kaputt gehen. Wobei an Glasfaser nichts auszusetzen ist, ist halt nicht ganz so schnell und wahrscheinlich dicker als Kohle, aber zumindest die Bissanzeige dürfte mindestens gleichwertig sein, vielleicht besser; mene Ruten haben fast alle Glas mit in die Spitze eingespleisst, weil Kohle viel steifer ist.

Der Schnurzähler ist nur sehr grob geeignet zur Weitenmessung, denn wenn ich auf der Wiese 190 Meter werfe, sind schon bei leichtem Seitenwind und Multirolle locker 230 oder 240 Meter Schnur runter, bei Stationärer noch einiges mehr, und das sogar, wenn die Schnur straff gespannt ist.
Kannst Du Dir übrigens sehr gut bei Drachensportlern und Kitern anschauen, wenn bei Wind ein 80-Kilo-Mann schon munter von seinem Drachen über den Strand gezogen wird, ist in den Drachenschnüren trotzdem immer noch ein Schnurbogen! :r

Aber wie immer mein Kommentar - wenn Du Fische fängst und Spaß hast, hast Du alles richtig gemacht und auch das richtige Gerät! :g :m
Und: Mit ein wenig Übung kann man auch mit Glasruten und Stationärrollen 150 Meter weit werfen - Glasruten müsste man übrigens stärker aufladen, dazu wäre ein langsamerer Wurfstil besser... |rolleyes


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Oder aber: Du bist entweder zu stark oder hast einen zu guten Wurfstil für die Kohlefaserruten - ich hab mal eine Shimano Aero beim zweiten Wurf zerlegt, mit 175 Gramm Pendelwurf, das mochte sie nicht. Zum Glück gehörte die Rute einem Händler, und er war selbst mit am Strand damals.


----------



## Koschi (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Sehr interessant!

Was mir sofort auffiel: mit Rückenwind und 150g würde ich mit Shimano Surf Leader und 10000er Ultegra mit MONOFIL UND Vorfach die 160m nicht packen, definitiv. Vielleicht mit gedrehter UND gedrehtem Vorfach für die perfekte Aufladung. Und Cascade-Vorfach, schön kurz.

Respekt! Da ist die Multirolle schon weit vorne.... *grübel*


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Das ist sicher zum einen wegen der Multi, die macht nun mal geschmeidigere Würfe und daher auch etwas weitere, gerade mit Rückenwind; zum anderen aber auch die Rute, für deutsche Verhältnisse ist die Surf Leader recht hart, hat aber eine fast durchgehende Aktion, die Century hat ein wesentlich stärkeres Handteil (nicht mal unbedingt so viel härter, aber halt stärker), das macht einiges aus.
Aber freut mich, dass es einen gibt, der sagt, dass er nicht so weit kommen würde - unter den Fangberichten sind schon einige, die meinen, auf 160 Metern gefischt zu haben, und die haben häufig nicht so hervorragendes Gerät wie Du! |bla:
Ich schätze für mich, im Regelfall bei Gegenwind bis zu hundert Meter zu kommen, bei hefitgem Gegenwind eher bis 75, wahrscheinlich drunter.


----------



## gluefix (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin, also ich hab auch 2 zweitelige Ruten: Shimano Hyperloop light M, 3,96m, 630g, Low Rider Beringung (9 Ringe).. und WG 55-110g, wobei die locker 125g volle Pulle auch wegsteckt, selbst getestet und sehr positiv überrascht. Diese Rute besitzt für mich persönlich eine perfekte Aktion. Steifes Rückrad mit sensibeler Spitenaktion, das nenne ich 100 % semiparabolisch :vik:. Hat übrigens auch SIC Beringung und schaut so in ganz schwarz echt edel aus. Habe jeweils dafür 60 € gelöhnt und das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu toppen. Sie bietet all das, was normaler Weise erst in der 200 € ++ Kategorie zu bekommen ist. Kennt sich jemand eigentlich mit Multirollen beim Brandungsfischen aus ?? Meine Ruten sollen aufgrund der Beringung dafür geeignet sein |kopfkrat...Habe aber Null Erfahrung welche Multis da in Frage kommen und wie man damit wirft. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Koschi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Na, darum geht es hier auch! Set 4 in den Wurfergebnissen (siehe oben) von Abumann ist mit Multirolle, er erzielt damit die weitesten Weiten.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte mit sonnem "Dingens" werfen, aber da soll Abumann was zu sagen, der ist in Sachen Multirolle Fachmann.


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin Benni,

sind wirklich schöne Ruten, und machen richtig Spaß, oder? Und der Preis klingt echt gut, wo hast die Stöcke denn her?
Ich kenn mich ganz gut mit Multis aus; am besten würdest Du wahrscheinlich klarkommen mit kleinen Abu-Rollen mit Magnetbremse, 6500 CT Mag oder so; alternativ gibt es die Daiwa 7HT, auch ein Modell in Mag, aber wesentlich teurer, die Penn 525 Mag, die wäre zu schwer für die feinen Ruten, wie ich finde, die Greys hab ich selbst noch nicht getestet - meine Empfehlung wäre eine Abu 6500 CT Mag Elite; wenn sie einmal richtig eingestellt ist, wirfst Du beinahe garantiert perückenfrei und obendrein auf Anhieb ziemlich weit.
Du kommst doch aus Lübeck, gell? Wenn Du magst, können wir uns ja mal am Strand oder auf einer Wiese oder in einer Angelecke treffen und ein wenig mit Multis spielen, ich hab reichlich davon und kenne mich wie gesagt auch aus damit.


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin Koschi,

das war jetzt Timing! #h

Lieb von Dir, 'Fachmann' ist vielleicht ein wenig hoch gegriffen, aber geht runter wie Öl! :g


----------



## gluefix (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin und danke für die Antwort |supergri. Also auf dein Angebot das mal am Strand auszutesten gehe ich gerne mal ein, das geht aber nur an einem Wochenende. Also die Ruten hab ich Vielleicht erst seit 6 Wochen. Ich habe sie in Hamburg im Angelladen bei MSK-Fish, "am Neugrabener Bahnhof 34" bei einem russischen Laden gekauft (hat ne ziemlich reichhaltige Angelabteilung). Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, hab mich mit 60 € getäuscht, sie kosteten mich das Stück 42,95 € :m. Wenn du im I-net mal nach "Shimano Hyperloop Surf 130 M" googelst, findest du sie für um die 100 € |bigeyes. Also wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen war :m. Der Typ in HH hatte die Teile auch noch mit der "normal" Beringung da, die kosteten genauso viel. Wie gesagt ich bin wirklich fasziniert von diesem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich das aktuelle Marktangebot einigermaßen erfasst habe und kann echt nur sagen KlasseTeil, auch wenn das mit dem Wurfgewicht eher mager ist. Also für Travemünde und diverse Seebrücken will ich keine andere Rute mehr haben. Im Moment werfe ich die Teile mit einer Stationärrolle, was super funzt, bin aber sehr an einer einigermaßen guten und günstigen Multi interessiert. Ich sag einfach mal so bis 100 € sollten für den ersten Testzweck reichen. Weiterhin habe ich festgestellt, dass viele Brandungsmultis (oder alle !?) keine Schnurrführund besitzen. Da stellt sich bei mir die Frage, wie ein gleichmäßiges aufspulen der Schnurr funktioniert ???? 
Gruß Benni


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Benni,

ich benutze oft ganz ähnliche Ruten, sind eigentlich englische Wolfsbarschruten, oder eben leichte Brandungsruten, einfach herrliche Geräte. 
Bei Multirollen ohne Schnurführung wickelt man die Schnur mit dem Dauem, man führt sie einfach hin und her, so dass sie gleichmäßig auf der Spule verteilt wird; das klingt schwer und nervig, ist aber wirklich total einfach, und nach ein paar Malen machst Du das wirklich schon blind und brauchst nicht mehr drauf zu achten. :g
Klar reichen günstigere Modelle, wobei auch die teureren nur ein wenig über 200,-€ kosten, die meisten eh zwischen 100,- und 200,-€, also kriegt man sicher auch etwas völlig ausreichendes für unter 100,-€ - ich hab neulich ein paar Auktionen verfolgt, gibt sogar locker was drunter. :m
Wichtig ist, dass sie ein Wurfbremssystem haben, also entweder eine Zentrifugenbremse, die reicht völlig aus, wenn man weiß, wie es geht, oder eine Magnetbremse, die ist noch einfacher einzustellen und hat den Vorteil, leichter umgestellt zu werden, aber das kann ich Dir beizeiten alles am Strand zeigen.
Bei mir passt es auch nur an den Wochenenden, unter der Woche weile ich derzeit meistens in Koblenz, das ist en wenig zu weit, um mal eben angeln zu fahren, zumindest zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## gluefix (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin,
also ich sitze unter der Woche in München |uhoh:. Wir bleiben auf jeden Fall im Kontakt wegen dem Testen. Hat es eigentlich Nachteile, wenn ich eine solche Rute (für Multis) mit der Stationärrolle werfe ? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Reibung an den Rinegen zum Verlust der Weite führt. Komischerweise werfe ich mit den Shimanos und der Stationär aber meiner Meinung nach weiter als mit einer normal beringten low budget Brandungsrute (Sänger Surftec, 3,90, WG 100-250g und 3-teilig). Die gabs mal stark reduziert für 30 € . Irgendwie traue ich dem Teil auch nicht ganz bezüglich der Haltbarkeit bei Kraftwürfen, deswegen habe ich die bislang nur mit max. 150g geworfen. Schwere bleie mag ich eh nicht und habe ich auch nicht mehr dabei. Meiner Meinung kommt mann auch bei stärkerer Strömung mit 125 Kralle und 30er Keulenschnur ganz gut klar. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, natürlich bleibt da der Wurf irgendwo bei 70 m-80 m (wenn man guten Gegenwind hat, jedenfalls bei meinen Künsten) . Bisher hatte ich so auch immer Fisch. bei meinen 2-teilern hab ich keine bedenken das da was knackt, ich habe sie ja schon pauschal mit 15 g zuviel geworfen und muss sagen, dass das 1A läuft. Ich glaube die Rutenhersteller nehmen das mit der WG Angabe nicht immer sooo genau (hab ich auch schon von einigen Händlern gehört). Beim Rutenkauf schaue ich daer immer bevorzugt auf die Aktion mittels biege Test .   
Gruß Benni


----------



## Koschi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Sucht Euch mal einen Tag am Wochenende aus, wenn die Ostsee ein paar Grad mehr hat. Dann in der Mittagszeit und ich bin auch dabei (danach gehst dann nämlich gleich mit Wurm ans Wasser^^).


----------



## gluefix (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

ja das wäre auch eine Option, dann gibts vielleicht auch mal wieder einiger Maßen Fisch in der Brandung. Im Moment ist das ja ganz schön mau und einige Nullrunden habe ich in der etzten Zeit auch schon eingesteckt.


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Guter Plan, erst üben, dann angeln. Bin dabei. Aber so kalt wie es hier gerade ist, sicher nicht vor März, eher April, oder? 

@Benni: Ich hab gewonnen! Ich bin näher an der Küste als Du! Ich hab nur gute 600 kilometer, nach München sind es über 900, oder? Ích hab mal ein Jahr lang am Starnberger See gesessen, war ganz schön weit...
Wie genau die Rutenhersteller das nehmen, weiß ich nicht, allerdings ist Deine Rute ein englisches Modell, da wird immer das reine Wurfgewicht angegeben, dazu kommen aber noch die Köder, und das kann beim Wolfsbarschärgern schon mal eine Makrelenseite sein, also einiges schwerer; zudem werfen die Briten ganz anders, wenn Du einen ausgewachsenen Pendelwurf machst, solltest Du auch nicht mehr dranhängen als angegeben. Bei Ruten für den deutschen Markt sind in der Regel die Gesamtwurfgewichte mit Blei und Köder angegeben, 250 Gramm entspräche also einer englischen Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 175 oder 200 Gramm. So ungefähr. 
Aber ja, voraussichtlich geht Dir ein klein wenig Weite flöten durch die kleineren Ringe, andererseits ist die Rute so besser ausgewogen, wie ich finde, die großen Ringe machen die Stöcke schon etwas kopflastig. Und Du hast ja gemerkt, lässt sich auch mit Stationärer prima angeln.


----------



## gluefix (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ahh, das ist doch mal eine logische Erklärung. Da mein Watti+Haken ja ein vernachlässigbar kleines Gewicht hat, bleibe ich dann bei 125 g oder vllt. auch mal 130g. Der große Werfer bin ich nicht, eigentlich verwende ich den einfachen über Kopf Wurf. Zur Zeit versuche ich mich an dem echten Ablegewurf oder wie das Teil sich nennt. Also Blei schräg hinter sich ablegen und dann mit 180 ° Drehung raus damit. Ende März bzw. April bin ich sofort dabei, im Moment hab ich wegen Prüfungsstress eh immer schlecht Zeit für nen ausgedehnteren Törn.
Gruß Benni


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Das sollte die Rute problemlos mitmachen; wobei Du bei einem richtigen Ablegewurf schon merken wirst, dass wesentlich mehr Druck auf die Rute kommt als beim Überkopfwurf.

Alles klar, wir bleiben in Kontakt, und im Frühling machen wir dann ein Treffen aus und spielen ein wenig herum. Und hinterher fangen wir noch ein paar Fische. 

Termin wird hier veröffentlicht, oder? Falls noch jemand möchte. Multirollen habe ich genug! |rolleyes


----------



## gluefix (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Joa, das bietet sich an. Also in einer gemütlichen Rund macht das bestimmt ein wenig mehr Spass.


----------



## Hai67 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



gluefix schrieb:


> Joa, das bietet sich an. Also in einer gemütlichen Rund macht das bestimmt ein wenig mehr Spass.


Habe mir auch eine dreiteilige aus Platzgründen gekauft.
Möchte damit in der Türkei am Mittelmeer angeln.Bei den bissherigen Trockenübungen war die Aktion ganz gut,wird sich aber erst beim Einsatz zeigen ob sie was taugt.


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Alles klar, wir bleiben in Kontakt, und im Frühling machen wir dann ein Treffen aus und spielen ein wenig herum. Und hinterher fangen wir noch ein paar Fische.
> 
> Termin wird hier veröffentlicht, oder? Falls noch jemand möchte. Multirollen habe ich genug! |rolleyes


 
Im Frühjahr an der Ostsee . . . wenns passt bin ich dabei#6.

Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, mal eine Multi auszuprobieren


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Alles klar, wir bleiben in Kontakt, und im Frühling machen wir dann ein Treffen aus und spielen ein wenig herum. Und hinterher fangen wir noch ein paar Fische.



Dirk, nich' böse sein aber dafür gehörst Du beim Board-Ferkel-Fahnder angezeigt


----------



## gluefix (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

|muahah:
In den Dünen ist für alle Platz.....


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



gluefix schrieb:


> |muahah:
> In den Dünen ist für alle Platz.....



Is' das jetzt ein Angebot oder eine Drohung???


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Boah, seid Ihr fies! #t

Da denkt man nicht böses, und dann wird man in die Pfanne gehauen... Okay, Punkt für Euch! |wavey:

Das gute an altmodischen Angelstöcken ist, dass sie so hart und steif sind, dass man damit in den Dünen tolle Sachen machen kann...


... Euch den Popo verhauen zum Beispiel! |bla: :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Alles klar, wir bleiben in Kontakt, und im Frühling machen wir dann ein Treffen aus und spielen ein wenig herum. Und hinterher fangen wir noch ein paar Fische.





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Dirk, nich' böse sein aber dafür gehörst Du beim Board-Ferkel-Fahnder angezeigt


Na und ob :m:vik:
Da gibt's natürlich ein












Interessant ist auch, wie -ein wenig aus dem Zusammenhang heraus zitiert- das Thema weitergeführt wird:


gluefix schrieb:


> |muahah:In den Dünen ist für alle Platz.....





Abumann schrieb:


> ..., dass sie so hart und steif sind, dass man damit in den Dünen tolle Sachen machen kann...
> ... Euch den Popo



Tja, Abumann, dann freu Dich mal auf den Frühling...:l


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Aber klar freu ich mich auf den Frühling... dann kommen die Frühlingsgefühle... :l

Ich finds okay! :g


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Aber klar freu ich mich auf den Frühling... dann kommen die Frühlingsgefühle... :l
> 
> Ich finds okay! :g



Und dann gehts in die Dünen um Ostermade?

Ich bin dabei 

Im Ernst Dirk, wenn Ihr zu Wurfübungen mit Multi startet bin ich, wenn es zeitlich paßt dabei. #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Steffen,

klar doch, in die Dünen, Multi schmeißen...

Mit uns beiden sollte ja mal gar kein Problem sein, uns mal zu treffen, so weit ist ja nun wirklich nicht, wenn ich denn mal zuhause bin.


----------



## gluefix (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...ihr Rutenschwinger ihr...ich bekomm hier schon Panik...ich glaub ich überleg es mir noch mal mit dem Treffen :q


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ benni
hier treibst du dich also rum....jetzt weiß ich auch was du meintest. 
aber wenn es ans rutenbiegen geht würde ich mit in den dünen verschwinden....ich meine: um so mehr desto spaßiger oder nicht?
na ja wenn ihr noch jemanden mitnehmt heißt das.
schöne grüße.


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Klar nehmen wir Dich mit...

Und: Keine Panik. In den Dünen geht es nie so hoch her, wie man vermutet - das Strandgras piekt, der Sand ziept,...


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

da kann man sich ja zum schutz was überziehen....und das geschirr wird einfach gut geölt


----------



## gluefix (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> da kann man sich ja zum schutz was überziehen....und das geschirr wird einfach gut geölt



|bigeyes...boahhh Stefan ! Also ich glaub ich überlegs mir lieber zweimal mit dir nochmal alleine angeln zu fahren. Also in den Mund nehm ich nix, damit das mal geklärt ist. 
Habe übrigens gesehen das der Wind am WE richtig schön aus Nord kommst, hättest du da nicht lieber Bock mit zu mir rüber zu kommen, anstatt wir nach Fehmarn düsen ? Also ich habe da gute Hoffnungen was abzugreifen. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Klar nehmen wir Dich mit...
> 
> Und: Keine Panik. In den Dünen geht es nie so hoch her, wie man vermutet - das Strandgras piekt, der Sand ziept,...



Also ich hab da schon ganz nette Erfahrungen mit der ein oder andren Meerjungfrau gesammelt zur Badesaison gesammelt. Der Sand lässt sich zwischen den Runden super mal abwaschen im Waser, das kühlt auch gleichzeitig das Gerödel:vik:.


----------



## Koschi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Wir haben ja schon mal 2-geteilte Ruten benutzt, damals... |rolleyes

Paul Kerry von Daiwa, unendlich belastbar. Dann kamen "neue" Ruten auf den Markt (Daiwa Surf Swing, Zebco WC II IM8, Cormoran Black Star etc.). Alle 3-geteilt, aber ERHEBLICH leichter! Und da merkte man dann, wie man sich mit der P. Kerry einen abgeastet hat (nicht nur beim "ins Auto schieben")... Die wog alleine glaube ich schon 900g und dann kam da noch die Rolle....

Ist das eigentlich besser geworden, Abu? Oder sind die 2-geteilten Ruten eher immer noch (viel) dicker/ schwerer? Wie ist Deine, die Du benutzt im Vergleich zur - sagen wir mal - Shimano Technium?


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Guten Morgen!

Ich erinnere mich an die Team Daiwa Paul Kerry; schreckliche Ruten. Schwer, schwabbelig, dick... die 12-Fuß-Version (3,65 Meter) war sehr in Ordnung, die kann man heute noch werfen, aber die längeren Modelle - furchtbar.

Die neueren Modelle sind da wirklich kaum vergleichbar; klar sind viele immer noch dicker, aber eine TT-R ist halt zum Werfen gebaut, und mit einer Technium wird man niemals 250 Meter und mehr werfen; ein wenig Gewicht kommt einerseits zum Beispiel von Glasspitzen, die eine Bissanzeige bringen, die auch keine Technium je haben wird, oder eine Wandstärke, die sich sowieso ausschließt, aber einige zweiteilige nun mal ewig leben lässt.

Aber lange Rede, wenig Sinn; nein, moderne zweiteilige Ruten mit einem Anwendungsbereich ähnlich dem einer Technium sind meist nicht mehr schwerer und nicht mehr dicker; als Beispiel sei da genannt die Century Tip Tornado LD oder die Zziplex M4 Evo - die vereinen wirklich den schlanken Blank und das geringe Gewicht einer Shimano Technium oder einer Daiwa SkyCaster mit der Aktion und der Wurfgewalt einer zweiteiligen.


----------



## Koschi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ich will so ein Dingens in den Händen halten! Los, Frühling, komm!"


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Klar, kein Problem.

Übrigens war auch damals schon die Team daiwa Paul Kerry bei weitem nicht das Flaggschiff von Daiwa-England - man vergleiche die mal mit der AWB zum Beispiel, die wog damals schon nur etwas mehr als die Hälfte und ist heute noch ein herrlicher Stecken!

Aber: Die Century LD hab ich, die Zziplex hoffe ich beizeiten zu bekommen, ich hatte sie schon mal in der Hand.
Mit der LD wurde übrigens schon über 220 Meter weit geworfen, mit der Zziplex M4 Evo über 240 - wer das auch schafft, darf die Rute dann behalten, ist das ein Deal? :vik:


----------



## Koschi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Klar, der Deal gilt! :m

Noch eine Frage zur Sache: ist es egal mit Multi, gedreht oder monfile Schnüre zu benutzen? Hat eine Schnur - bezogen auf das Gerät, nicht im allgemeinen - Vorteile und warum? 

Es scheiden sich ja die Geister an der Schnurfrage, ich will das  gar nicht wegen aller anderen Vor- und Nachteile diskutieren, aber: wer sich mit Gedrehter angefreundet hat möchte ja u.U., nicht darauf verzichten, wenn er mit Multi angelt und die Multirolle das z.B. technisch gar nicht unterstützt.

Müsste ich beim Einholen z.B. besonders gut "mit dem Daumen" wickeln, damit Gedrehte nicht einschneidet usw usw.? Oder ist Gedrehte ganz tabu, ggf. warum?


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ich meine den Deal ja wirklich ernst - wer die Weiten schafft, bekommt gern von mir das Gerät, nur soll er dann auch bitte mit auf der Wiese werfen, für uns nd mit uns, und uns zeigen, wie man das macht!

Nein, es gibt keine Schnur, die absolut tabu ist, aber:

- Bei ganz dünner Schnur ist die Stationärrolle im Vorteil, aus zwei Gründen: sie schneidet sicher nicht ein, und, weil wegen des geringen Durchmessers nur wenig 'Masse' von der Spule runtergeht, ist die Reibung an der Spulenkante durchweg gering. Bei der Multirolle ist es möglich, dass die Schnur kaum ausreicht, von der sich mitdrehenden Spule zu wickeln. Zudem schneidet bei sehr dünner Schnur selbige in sich selbst ein und kann sich daher vertüddeln und gar notfalls reißen.

- Ich selbst habe beim Angeln mit der Multirolle nicht eine einzige Perücke mehr, aber wer keine hat, sollte bevorzugt mit Mono angeln oder zumindest üben, denn eine Vertüddelung aus Geflochtener zu machen ist die Hölle! :r

Also: die Multi ist geradezu prädestiniert für Mono, und damit lassen sich auch größere Weiten erzielen; Geflochtene geht durchaus, aber zweckmäßig ist entweder nicht zu dünne Geflochtene, ich sag mal ab 20er aufwärts, oder Unterfütterung, es gibt da einen Trick mit Tape, der Vertüddelungen ausschließt. |bla:

Nochmal also: Bei Mono sehe ich die Multi im Vorteil, bei sehr dünner Geflochtener zunächst die Stationärrolle; mit etwas Aufwand (hat man nur einmal, und ist gar nicht so schlimm) geht das auch bei der Multi.

Hab irgendwie verständlich geschrieben? |kopfkrat


----------



## Koschi (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Bei den harten 3-teiligen Ruten bringt die Gedrehte (neben ein wenig mehr Weite) ja gegenüber der Monofilen eine "Bissanzeige vom anderen Stern".

Mit einer 2-geteilten Rute und Multi wirft man mithin auch weit, braucht deshalb also die Gedrehte nicht, richtig? (oder wirfst Du mit Multi/ 2-geteilter Rute + Gedrehter auch ein wenig weiter als mit Monofiler?). 

Bliebe die Bisserkennung. Sind die 2-geteilten Ruten denn etwas weicher und man sieht Bisse mit Monofiler eindeutig (wie mit Gedrehter)? An meiner Shimano Surf Leader sehe ich mit Monofiler kaum einen Buttbiss... geht da mit 2-geteilten Ruten mehr?


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Koschi,

verzeih, die Rechner waren hier unten; nicht überall sind Würmer hilfreich |gr:

Bei den harten dreiteiligen Stöcken ist die Bissanzeige mit Geflochtener wirklich schön; allerdings gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut, dass häufig die ganze Rute die Bisse anzeigt, das ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen bei Ruten, die durchgehend hart sind.
Ich selbst angle fast nur mit Mono, denke aber, wenn ich statt einer 0,35er Mono eine 0,20er Geflochtene nähme, käme ich wohl etwas weiter; vorausgesetzt, dass die Geflochtene auch wirklich 0,20 hat, denn oft stimmt das ja gar nicht und sie ist viel dicker, dann bin ich sicher, wäre es besser, eine 0,30er Mono zu nehmen, die Reibung von Mono an den Ringen ist einiges geringer als bei Geflochtener, bin ich mir sicher.

Nicht alle zweigeteilten sind weicher in der Spitze, denn darum geht es ja; viele haben ein bretthartes Handteil, härter auch als bei der Surf Leader oder SkyCaster, daher kommt die Weite; die Spitze aber ist oft relativ weich für die Bissanzeige - ein herausragendes Beispiel ist zum Beispiel die Century Tip Tornado SuperMatch, das Handteil ist so bretthart, daran kannst Du Klimmzüge machen; die Spitze, nur die letzten 25 Zentimeter, ist aber so weich, selbst mit Mono und bewegter See siehst Du jeden Platten dagegenhusten. Führe ich Dir mal vor beizeiten; hoffentlich hustet dann auch eine Platte! 

Andererseits gibt es auch zweiteilige Ruten mit einer Aktion wie die Surf Leader, die Ruten mit steifer Spitze bzw. eher durchgehender Aktion sind oft speziell für den Ablegewurf gebaut, damit man nicht den Kontakt zum Blei verliert, Beispiele hier die Zziplex XTR oder die Century Carbon Metal Crest; bei denen sieht man auch nicht viel mehr als bei der Surf Leader, nur kann man mit etwas Übung weiter werfen. Allerdings braucht man da einen etwas anderen Wurfstil, nur nach hinten ablegen, wie es meines Wissens beim DMV beispielsweise vorgeschrieben ist, reicht da nicht.

Und ich nehme lieber stärkere Schlagschnur, womit ein Abriss im Wurf auch ausgeschlossen ist, als einfach nur nach hinten abzulegen; durch eine längere 'Aufladestrecke' der Rute im Wurf werfe ich mit weniger Kraft und weniger Wurmverlust mindestens ebenso weit. Bin ich ganz sicher. 

Wird es an der Küste schon wärmer, damit wir mal losgehen können zum testen? #h


----------



## gluefix (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Sag mal Abumann, kannst du mir nicht eine Multi empfehlen, die so um die 50 bis. max 100 € kostet, mit der ich mich in der Brandung blicken lassen kann ? Wichtig ist erstmal für mich das werfen üben, da brauch nicht zig Kugellager oder ne mega Übersetzung. Wie gesagt, sie sollte für einen absoluten Anfänger zu werfen üben sein und eben brandungstauglich. Gerne auch ohne Schnurrführung, sonst passt vllt. am Ende mein Wurstfinger nicht auf die Spule. Je günstiger je besser, denn dann kann ich mir vllt. auch gleich 2 davon leisten.
Gruß Benni


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Benni,

klar doch, ich schaue mich mal um; ich habe irgendwie im Kopf, irgendwo einen Restposten neuer Abu Mag für ziemlich günstig, um die 70,-€ oder so, gesehen zu haben, aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau was oder wo. Aber fällt mir wieder ein.
Sollte es eine Multi mit Schnurführung sein, ist das kein Problem, kann man ja ausbauen. Und notfalls finden wir in der e-Bucht sicher etwas Passendes.
Erstmal einen angenehmen Abend, ich schreib, wenn ich was nettes gefunden hab.

Viele Grüße! #h


----------



## gluefix (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Jop danke #6..Übungsstunde dann mit dir im Frühjahr:vik:..Ich muss mit der Multi auch nicht unbedingt weiter werfen können als zur Zeit mit der Stationär, aber genauso weit wäre schon ganz ok. Den Rest macht dann die Übung.


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Mist, fast... ich hab grüne Mag Elites bei Gerlinger gefunden, allerdings für 90,- und mit Schnurführung, wenn man die Schnurführung ausbaut, kommt man also auch auf mndestens 100; aber ich suche weiter, ich bin sicher, irgendwo noch welche ohne Schnurführung gesehen zu haben...

Und ich denke schon, dass Du ziemlich sofort mindestens ebenso weit wirfst; aber probieren geht über studieren - März? April? Lieber erst Mai?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann,

was ist den an den Rollen so gut?

Habe bei Gerlinger die *AAmbassadeur® 6500 CS MAG Elite: 3 rostfreie Kugellager, feinjustierbare 360° Magnetbremse,
synchronisiertes Wickelsystem und Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperre.

6500 CS Elite 200 m / 0,40 mm 5,3:1 360 g [159,00] 59,90 2532

gesehen.

Die kostet da 59,90EUR.

Nur mal als Info.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger
*


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Wiederanfänger, 

genau die meinte ich, muss ich mich verguckt haben; ist wirklich ein guter Preis! 
Der Vorteil an der Magnetbremse ist, dass wirklich jeder mit der Rolle werfen kann, Tüddel werden so gut wie ausgeschlossen, ansonsten aber hat sie alle Vorzüge der normalen Elite bzw. Rocket-Rollen, der einzige Nachteil, wenn es um Weite geht ist die Schnurführung, erstens kostet die an sich schon Weite, zudem kann man die Spule schlechter festhalten, das ist bei richtigen Gewaltwürfen und wenn es nass wird doof; und beim Angeln soll es ja bisweilen vorkommen, dass Schnur nass wird! 
Bei dem Preis kann man wirklich nicht meckern; man kann entweder die Schnurführung ausbauen, das würde ein wenig sägen und verstärken erfordern, oder man tauscht den Käfig aus, das hätte potentiell den Vorteil, dass man die Schnurführung wieder einbauen kann und so zwei Rollen zum Preis von einer hätte - naja, fast, weil man nur eine zur Zeit hat! #6
Also, Benni, die hier wäre zum Beispiel gut, sogar richtig gut!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann,

ich glaube nicht, dass du dich verkuckt hast.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird die gleiche Rolle an 2 verschiedenen Stellen zu 2 verschiedenen Preisen angeboten.

https://www.gerlinger.de/gruppe.php?wg=Rollen&wg2=Multirollen&wg3=&hersteller=Abu


https://www.gerlinger.de/schnapp1.htm


Habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut.

Für 89 EUR ist das die:

ABU Ambassadeur 6500 CS Sports Mag, Schnurfassung: 255m/0,35mm, Gewicht: 385 gr, Übersetzung 5,3:1, verstellbare Magnetbremse. 2 rostfreie Lager, Ruckfreie Sternbremse, Messinggetriebe, Made in Schweden 												   													 														89,90



​Ist wohl noch eine andere Rolle.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ach ja, alles klar - sind tatsächlich zwei verschiedene Rollen, die Sports Mag hat eine runde linke Seitenplatte, die Mag Elite eine flache mit Knopf, hat den Vorteil, dass man bei der Mag Elite die Spule besser zentrieren kann; zudem hat die Mag Elite nur einen einfachen Schiebehebel zum Einstellen der Magnetbremse, bei der Sports Mag geht ein Einstellring um die ganze Seite, aber das ist nur Geschmackssache, wie ich denke. Ich finde die Farbe der Sports Mag hübsch (dunkelblau), aber grün ist auch nett. Ich empfehle immer noch die grüne, halte ich für besser, obendrein günstiger, meine Empfehlung: Kaufen! :g

Ich ruf mal bei Gerlinger an, ob ich Prozente bekomme, weil ich so brav Werbung mache! :m


----------



## gluefix (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

|kopfkrat...Ich komm bei dem Fachchinesisch langsam nicht merh mit |kopfkrat...also vom Rumbasteln an Multis hab ich 0 Ahnung. Dann muss ich mich wohl mal direkt nach ner geigneten Brandungsmulti umsehe. Am besten mit Magnetbremse sagtet ihr ??|kopfkrat

Gruß Benni


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Benni,

die Schnurführung ausbauen, so mit sägen und allem, empfehle ich Anfangern nicht unbedingt; den Rahmen austauschen allerdings durchaus - Seitenplatten ab, Rahmen raus, neuen Rahmen rein, fertig, das ist wirklich ganz einfach, helfe ich notfalls gern, dauert etwa zwei Minuten pro Rolle, und das auch nur, wenn man dann die Spule noch neu einstellen möchte.
Die Mag Elite ist wirklich eine gute Rolle zum Brandungsangeln, ich angle meine immer noch (hab drei davon), nur eben nicht das neueste Modell, aber ansonsten wirklich top, leg ein paar Euronen drauf für einen kompletten Rahmen ohne Schnurführung, und Du hast was wirklich gutes - ich baue es Dir auch um! Klingt das okay? #6


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hallo Abumann,

wenn du so weiter machst bestelle ich mir noch diese Rolle.

Nur aus Neugierde.

Alledings, was kostet den dieser "neue Rahmen" von dem du schreibst?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Ich schaue mal; ist in Deutschland nicht so einfach zu kriegen, aber geht bestimmt.

Moment, ich suche...


----------



## xbxmxnn (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

So, Rahmen: Sind in England sehr teuer, in Deutschland scheint es die kaum zu geben, ich fand nur einen einzigen Laden - wenn es nicht stört, dass die Rahmen gebraucht sind, schlage ich vor, erstmal einen von meinen alten zu nehmen, wie klingt das? Wenn es ein besonderer sein soll (mit 'Ambassadeur'-Aufschrift, oder mit bestimmten Querstreben / CT-Bars z.B.), kann man den immer noch kaufen, bis dahin reicht einer von meinen völlig aus, ich hab ihn nur bei den Wettkampfrollen ausgebaut, um einen handgefrästen einzubauen, ähnlich wie auf den Bildern (nur meiner ist noch hübscher).


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin, ich glaube ich habe da was richtiges für mich gefunden: Okuma Magnetix MG-30 CS (oder MG-20 CS), das sind spezielle Brandungsmultis mit 3 Kugellager, 6,2:1 Übersetzung, ohne Schnurführung und mit Magnetbremse. Die kosten hier bei einem deutschen Onlineshop 89 und 94 €, also noch wie gewünscht unter der 100 € Grenze. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi Benni,

klingt doch gut; ich selbst kann nichts zu den Rollen sagen, weil ich sie nicht kenne, habe aber sowohl Gutes wie auch Schlechtes darüber gehört, überwiegend aber: Jawohl, ist gut, passt. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sei der Hammer, also nimm sie. Das schlechte, das ich gehört habe, ist auch eher von eingefleischten Fans anderer Modelle, natürlich kann sich eine 89€-Rolle nicht mit einer 229€-Rolle messen, muss sie aber auch gar nicht.

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall die Größe 20; die Größe 30 entspricht eher einer Abu 7000er-Größe, die ist erstens schwerer, zweitens überdimensioniert, und drittens nicht so einfach und weit zu werfen (nicht die Rolle, aber mit ihr natürlich), daher: das Modell 20. Bei Multis ist auch eine riesenhafte Schnurfassung nicht annähernd so wichtig wie bei Stationärrollen

Wann gehen wir angeln? Du hast nicht zufällig in der kommenden Woche Urlaub? Da bin ich an der Küste und werde reichlich Fische ärgern - hoffe ich zumindest.

Viele Grüße,

Dirk / Abumann


----------



## gluefix (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Hi, danke für die Info. Leider sitze ich wegen meinen letzten beiden Prüfungen noch bis zu 27/28 März an der Uni in München fest :c. Jetzt heißt es erstmal lernen und bestehen . Danach habe ich so gut wie fast jedes Wochenende Zeit für die Küste. Gut das du du mir die 20er version empfiehlst, wegen nur 5 € Unterschied hatte ich eher schon die 30er Version ins Auge gefasst :q, aber man soll ja nicht gierig sein. Die 20er Version wird auch speziell als "Ostseeversion" angepriesen, welche perfekt unseren Umständen in der Brandung entsprechen soll. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

moin benni moin abu...
für mich steht es jetzt fest: 1.4. bin ich weg. benni ich hoffe wir schaffen vorher noch nen trip.
@abu: ich würde auch mal mit dir an die küste fahren wenn du eh auf der ecke bist. ticker mich doch einfach mal an dann können wir auch nen paar wurfübungen machen. arbeite gerade am pendelwurf.
schöne grüße


----------



## gluefix (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> moin benni moin abu...
> für mich steht es jetzt fest: 1.4. bin ich weg. benni ich hoffe wir schaffen vorher noch nen trip.
> @abu: ich würde auch mal mit dir an die küste fahren wenn du eh auf der ecke bist. ticker mich doch einfach mal an dann können wir auch nen paar wurfübungen machen. arbeite gerade am pendelwurf.
> schöne grüße


 
Müssen wir mal sehen, das wird denn ja ganz schön knapp. Es müsste quasie direkt am 27 oder 28. 3 stattfinden, denn da bin ich zu 99 %iger Garantie zu Hause. Nimm doch deine Ruten mit nach Kreta, schau vorher im I-net was da so im Meer schwimmt und dann fang mal was. Ich damals in unserem Ferienhaus in Südfrankreich, direkt an der Atlantikküste, immer ne Brandungsrute liegen gehabt und hab dort geangelt. Ich hatte nicht viel Plan und war meist Schneider, aber einmal hatte ich nen 40er Steinbutt oder sowas :vik:. Wenn du wieder da bist habe ich hoffentlich zu Ende aufgerüstet und fleißig trainiert, dann räumen wir Fehmarn ab im Herbst :q.

Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (6. März 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@ fischerjunge

stell doch mal hier deine beiden neuen 2-teiligen vor. So richtig hab ich mir das auch nicht gemerkt, was das für Teile von Sportex ??? waren |kopfkrat.


----------



## jodel (1. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@all 
Moin Jungs,
hab hier fleißig mitgelesen. War auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren (ca. 100€) Rute für eine OKUMA Magnetix MG-20CS, die Kombination wollte ich über Ostern mit nach Dänemark nehmen. Die Hyperloop 130M gefällt mir von den Daten ganz gut. 
Gibt es in D noch ähnliche Ruten?
@Gluefix
Hast du die Okuma schon? Und mit geworfen?

@Abuman
Welcher Onlineshop in UK war es den der günstige Versandbedingungen hatte. Habe bei UK Webshops das Daiwa UK Programm gesehen die Wolfsbarschruten Daiwa Tournament Sea Bass klangen von den Werten passend.

Bis Ostern wirds knapp, ich geh wohl mit der alten Silstar (ET 3636-390 150gr 3 teilig, die gabs als Kombi mit Rolle vom selben Hersteller in DK. Rolle ist schon in den ewigen Jagdgründen) und meiner Daiwa Emcast Sport 6000 (wird sonst zum Pilker schmeißen benutzt) an den Strand.
Gruß
JL


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Guten Morgen Jodel,

nur ganz kurz, muss grad arbeiten, daher später mehr:

Ja, die Tournament Sea Bass ist klasse, aber eher eine Bootsrute, sie ist nur 2,10 bzw. 2,40m lang, also nicht die richtige Brandungsrute. 

Ich schaue mal und schreibe später wieder, was besser passen mag.


----------



## jodel (2. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

@Abumann
Stimmt die Sea bas ist zu kurz hab mich bei der angabe in Foot verkuckt.

Bass rod war der Trick, wenn man nicht nur nach surf Ruten schaut findet man auch ein paar in D sogar bei mir um die Ecke.
 Habe hier eine Variante Abu Garcia transmitter pro bass/beach 

ABU GARCIA Transmitter Pro Bass, 3.45m

Pro Bass
	2 Teile
	11ft6(3.45m)
	1.81m Tranportlänge 
	1-3oz (30-90gr)

ABU GARCIA Transmitter Pro Beach, 3.60m

Pro Beach
	2 Teile
	12ft(3.60m)
	1.88m Transportlänge
	6oz(170g)
	655g


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin Jodel,

stimmt, Bass-Ruten sind wirklich schöne, wenn auch sehr leichte Brandungsruten, und besonders mit Multi machen sie viel Spaß. Ich kann neben der Abu noch die Shakespeare Salt Bass empfehlen, liegt in einer ganz ähnlichen Preislage; nebenbei gibt es noch andere Modelle in UK (Daiwa auch hierzulande) von Zziplex und Conoflex, allerdings liegen die meist in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse.

Das Wurfgewicht dieser Bass-Ruten ist allerdings meist mit 100 oder 125 Gramm ausgereizt, wie gesagt, macht riesig Spaß, vielen reicht das aber nicht (ich habe zwei Sätze Ruten, die normalen Brandungsruten mit einer etwas größeren Rolle (Abu 6500 CT Mag) und leichtere Bassruten mit einer kleineren Abu 5500 CT Mag), die entscheiden sich dann meist für schwere Kaliber, also ausgewachsene Brandungsruten. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du aber gern mal beides testen, mit einer von meinen oder auch Deinen eigenen Multis dran, dann kannst Du besser entscheiden, was für Gerät Du möchtest - und ich kann vielleicht sagen, welche Modelle am besten in Frage kommen, ich kenne mich doch einigermaßen aus, denke ich.


----------



## jodel (3. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



Abumann schrieb:


> Shakespeare Salt Bass empfehlen, liegt in einer ganz ähnlichen Preislage


Stimmt habe ich in den Uk shops auch schon gesehen.
Wie gesagt die Abus sind auch in D zu kriegen, liegt mir also näher.


> Das Wurfgewicht dieser Bass-Ruten ist allerdings meist mit 100 oder 125 Gramm ausgereizt,


Reicht mir eigentlich auch aus, gefischt hab ich bis jetzt Thiessen Kai ,Kiel; Schönberger Seebrücke; Westmole Warnemünde, Marielyst Falster, Guldbourg Sund Falster. Dafür wären diese Ruten passend  denke ich, da hauptsächlich Flunder der Zielfisch ist. Wurfweite lag so bei 50-60 m. Mich hat halt immer die Bissanzeige untaugliche Knüppelaktion der bekannten Brandungsruten hier in D geärgert. So bin ich auf die Surf/Bass Ruten aus UK aufmerksam geworden. Mein Vater hat mal in UK für Ford gearbeitet und hat mir von den Ruten dort berichtet, leider war ich da nicht auf zack so daß er mir hätte eine mit bringen können.
 Sind alles Familienferienaktionen (von daher auch das Budget) einmal im Jahr in der Ostsee angeln. 


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du aber gern mal beides testen ...


Das ist wirklich ein Superangebot von Dir, leider werde ich es wohl nicht wahrnehmen können. Zeit hab ich leider dafür nicht.

Ansonsten meld ich mich für zwei Wochen nach Dänemark ab. 

Gruß 
JL


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. April 2009)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Guten Morgen,

klaro, Shakespeare gibt es, kann jeder Händler ordern, der auch Abu führt, weil beide zu Pure Fishing gehören.
Und Du hast natürlich recht, für Deine Anforderungen, also für Molen, Seebrücken etc., sind Bass-Ruten absolut ideal, mit dn dicken Knüppeln hat man da wesentlich weniger Freude, wie ich finde.
Falls Du übrigens irgendwann mal zu 'richtigen' Brandungsruten übergehst, kannst Du eigentlich auch eher zu britischen Modellen greifen, die Aktion der Brandungsruten ist ählich der der Bass-Ruten, nur halt steifer, aber Du hast auch bei 220 Gramm und Welle noch ene wirklich gute Bissanzeige, auch mit Mono. Schick einfach Deinen Vater wieder zum Arbeiten nach England! :q 
Und vielleicht verbringst Du ja mal irgendwann ein paar Tage in der Nähe von Fehmarn, ich stelle Dir dann gern die ganze Rutenfamilie mal vor. Aber auf jeden Fall ganz viel Spaß in Dänemark, sei Dir meines Neides gewiss! #h


----------



## wurmwerfer (17. November 2012)

*Ich wärme es noch mal auf: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Seit ich grosszügig über mein Transportproblem hinweggesehen habe, konnte ich vor ca. drei Monaten eine alte (brandneue) Daiwa Moonraker 
13 meinem Dealer für 70 eu aus dem Kreutz leiern.
Seitdem hab auch ich mich von den angenehmen Eigenschaften der zweiteiligen überzeugt.
Die Rute wirft sich einfach netter,stimmiger als eine dreiteilige.  
Es macht einfach mehr Spass sauber zu werfen, Unicast und South african.
Aus dem GB-Sommerurlaub hab ich mir doch noch eine dreiteilige Sonik Continental 16 ft mitgebracht. Bei der Länge gehtdas wohl kaum anders. Daber was soll ich sagen, das ist eine Rute vor der ich ernsthaften Respekt habe, wenn man die bei einem halbwegs ordentlichen Unicast läd, muss echt alles stimmen, sonst hauts einem trotz Gummi die Spule unter dem Finger weg. Das Ding ist eher englisch abgestimmt, von wegen Continantal. Superschlank und viel Rückrat. das ganze bei der Länge, Vorsicht!

Aber der Hammer kam heute: 
Shimano diaflash ex 12 rg (rough ground) surf rod                 
Multiberingt, Butt mit Schrumpfschlauch, Multiberingt einem Dealer für 40 eu abgeluchst. Sieht geil aus, passt gut zur Okuma magnetics 20 (die wirft im übrigen problemloser als ne 6500 mag CT) und ist wie viele ZZiplexes ungleich geteilt.
1,8 zu 2,3 m.
Werfen Morgen? Mal sehen.
Alles in allem, wenn man nicht das neueste Zeug haben muss, kann man hier im Pott unter den Ladenhütern klasse englische Ruten finden. 
Der Ärger mit den Zweiteiligen ist in der Regel:
Keine Gebrauchten aus England, die Leute in England versenden nicht auf den Kontinent, oder zu wirklich horrenden Kosten, die schon mal die Hälfte der Rutenpreises ausmachen. 
Also Augen auf!


----------



## kerasounta (18. November 2012)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Da kann ich dir zustimmen !

habe ja 2 Ruten aus England importiert und die Versandkosten liegen in der Regel bei bei shops zwischen 18 - 40 euro..was noch ok ist, für eine neue Brandungsrute in über 2 meter Länge !
Die privaten Verkäufer auf Ebay übetreiben es aber, wollen teilweise 100 euro für den Transport haben.
Damit wollen Sie natürlich auch abschrecken, denn privat versenden die Engländer nicht  so gern.Ein Shop Besitzer hat mir das auch erklärt, Einige shops über ebay haben nach Deutschland oder Frankreich Ruten versendet und hatten viel Ärger mit den Kunden, die Konsequenz waren schlechte Bewertungen die teilweise nicht ganz nachvollziehbar waren.
wir meckern ja auch ziemlich schnell hier und manchmal auch grundlos.

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, die Engländer sind in der Regel sehr höflich und haben einen guten Service obwohl diese wussten das man aus der BRD ;-)..
Die Preise der shops variieren aber auch ganz schön, da kann man teilweise amplituden von 30%.. bei meiner Daiwa Tournament war der teuerste Shop bei 520euro...der günstigste bei 350euro !

Grüsse


----------



## basslawine (19. November 2012)

*AW: Ich wärme es noch mal auf: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> Aber der Hammer kam heute:
> Shimano diaflash ex 12 rg (rough ground) surf rod
> Multiberingt, Butt mit Schrumpfschlauch, Multiberingt einem Dealer für 40 eu abgeluchst. Sieht geil aus, passt gut zur Okuma magnetics 20 (die wirft im übrigen problemloser als ne 6500 mag CT) und ist wie viele ZZiplexes ungleich geteilt.
> 1,8 zu 2,3 m.
> ...



Moin Wurmwerfer,

Die Diaflash RG habe ich hier auch rumstehen, auch wenn ich Deinen Längenangaben (1,8/2,3m) nicht ganz folgen kann, bei mir ist der Butt nur 1,5m lang, aber vielleicht hast Du da noch einen eingeklebten Reducer dran?
Wie fast alle meine Multiruten habe ich diese bei Markplaats.nl in den Niederlanden erworben, die haben aufgrund Ihrer geografischen Nähe zu UK häufiger zweiteilige Ruten in Ihren Kleinanzeigen.
Versand habe immer ich organisiert via UPS: Abholung vor Ort, der Lieferant muss Versandkosten in Bar dem Kurierboten in die hand drücken (habe ich natürlich vorher überwiesen), hat mich jeweils 26-32 Euro gekostet, je nach Abholort.
Auf diese Art und Weise konnte ich selbst unwillige Verkäufer zu einem Versand nach D überreden, da Sie praktisch kein Risiko eingingen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## wurmwerfer (21. November 2012)

*AW: Zweiteilige Brandungsruten*

Moin basslawine,
hab keine Infos im Netz über die Rute gefunden, bin aber nach dem ersten Werfen so ziemlich begeistert. Benutzt Du die Rute noch? Meine Okuma habe ich zum Wiesenwerfen mit den beiliegenden Klemmen nach unten montiert und mich nach kurzer Eingewöhnung wie ein Held gefühlt. Mangels Coaster konnte ich leider keine Abu montieren. Aber die Rute wirft sehr angenehm. Tatsächlich hatten wir trotz Regen Zuschauer, weil wir warten mussten bis die weg waren, gabs dann aber nicht viel zu sehen. Eigentlich wollte ich eine Tip Tornado haben, aber ich denke mal die shimano reicht mir erst einmal.
Der Holland-Tip käme für mich auch in Frage, ich werde mich mal umsehen.


----------

